# 2013 Halloween Classic @ NORCAR at the Gate



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

It's that time of year again!

NORCAR at the Gate would like to welcome everyone to the 2013 Halloween Classic!!
The first race of the Midwest Grand Slam Series.

This years race will be run on a new subfloor and carpet 
Installation starts next week.

We will be using a spec traction compound.
All drivers will be given a bottle of SXT.

Schedule:
Friday Oct. 25th : open 10am, open practice till 8pm, 8pm till 10pm late arrival practice.
Saturday Oct 26th : open 7am, 3 quals start at 10:30am
Sunday Oct 27th : open 8am, 1 qual starts at 9:30am, mains promptly afterwards.

The classes will be:

1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 13.5 blinky***
1/12 mod
TC 17.5 blinky
TC 13.5 blinky***
TC mod
VTA 25.5 blinky
WGT 13.5 blinky
F1 21.5 blinky

*** = must have 8 pre entries to run class and use a 13.5 motor

Entry fees:
40.00 first class
30.00 each additional class

If you are a NORCAR club member you will recieve 5.00 off your first entry.
If you would like to sign up to become a NORCAR member and help support the club you can find more info at www.norcarracing.com

Payment can be sent to : [email protected]
Please include your name and classes in the comment section.


TC tires:
Jaco Blue, Sweep Real Blue QTS32, or Solaris Medium.
2 sets per class can be checked in.
They Do not have to be NIP.

F1 tires:
Pardus spec
2 sets can be checked in.
They do not have to be NIP

TC and 1/12 classes will follow ROAR rules (D3.5 legal)
F1 follows UF1 rules
VTA follows USVTA rules, except no friver figure and ROAR blinky ESC.

Limit is 100 racers!
1 paid entry will save you a pit spot.
Additional classes can be added later.
Pit spots are 3' wide x 2' deep.
There will be a solder station for all to use.


See everyone in October and keep watch on the Grand Slam Series thread for updates to the series!!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Correction on the pit space. It is 30" deep for those who care. Thats one and a half more square feet of pit space.
Additionally, the club is getting ready to install a new sub-floor and carpet. Watch our website and Facebook page for our future schedule and updates.


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

Entries already coming in!!!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Sweet. Friday off work. Giddy up!


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

if we keep going at the rate we're going, we'll be sold out by the end of August. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Entries and dues sent in today.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

First class entry sent.

Commiting to 13.5 Touring. Hopefully more will sign up.


----------



## NashRCracer (Aug 7, 2002)

paid!


----------



## adam_hutchison (Jul 30, 2012)

paid!! looking forward to it


----------



## raceace701 (Dec 12, 2006)

Me and Scott will be running 13.5 and mod tc And I'm sure ray will run 13.5 tc


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

payment sent for F1 ( will most likely add VTA when I get there )


----------



## martymiller35 (Feb 4, 2008)

Entry sent and paid, looking forward to this.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Entry list has been moved


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

I guess I need to wake up Hay Bailes out of his summer hibernation and see if he wants to race the classic.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> I guess I need to wake up Hay Bailes


Now that's funny. He can just wait and sign up the day of the race.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

1/2 way point... 50 paid entries!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> Now that's funny. He can just wait and sign up the day of the race.


I could have called him Tinker Bailes:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

List is updated on next post


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Entry list below is updated and even bigger


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Look below...


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

83 paid entries (pit spots taken) out of 100 

Paid Entries:
Rick Vessell
Jason Schreffler
*Brad Johnson
*TJ Bradley
*Rob Michael
*Ray Darroch
*Austin Harrison
*Jimmy Morris
*Roberto Falcon
Kevin Hebert
Dave Locke
"Chicky"
Alex Kubilus
Mike Clark 
"EA"
L. Fairtrace
Jari Taskila
M. Abey
Danny Jenkins
Arvin Nano
TQ Racing "Ralph"
John Choi
Geoff Ferron
Travis Surridge
Jerry Perez
Mike Peterson
Robert Brandon
Johnny Lee
Sean Bushnell
T.Williams
Thomas "Teach" Keiser
"Dumper"
Chris Hillier
Al Sodano
Skip Starky
James Piersol
Micheal Gee
Daniel Otterbach
Caswell
Bill Sydor
Brent Klingforth
Snowy
Karl Hoffmeister
Steve Dunn
Ron "white yoga pants" Goetter
Joe Klaboowski
Steve Radecky
Steve Schuttenberg
Bobby Hunter
Tony (slim)
Mike Buca
Wayne Gerber
Sam Isaacs
Willie and Julie Thomas
Andrew Hardman
Myron Kinnard
Todd Bigelow
Marty Miller
Michael Jones
Mike Pizzuti
Michael Skeen
Robert "dirty" Dirla
Adam Hutchison
Josh Nessel
Adam Buchholtz
Alston Kelso
Ron Mick
Dave Berry
Joseph Roach
Mike Haynes
Brian Wedge
Jim Wu
Robert "Roberto" Shuchman
Eric Lee
Fabio Evengelista
Shawn Rayfield
Brad Dale
Ron Westkamp
Fred Kellner
Adam Brown
Michael Hanulec
Chuck Mackin (first entry!!)

If you paid and are not on the list please let me know

I also updated the first post for the classes 

The classes will be:

1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 13.5 blinky***
1/12 mod
TC 17.5 blinky
TC 13.5 blinky***
TC mod
VTA 25.5 blinky
WGT 13.5 blinky
F1 21.5 blinky

Track class:
***USGT 21.5 Blinky

*** = must have 8 pre entries to run class


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

money sent!!!


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

At this rate it will be sold out by tonight or maybe tomorrow. WooHoo!


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> At this rate it will be sold out by tonight or maybe tomorrow. WooHoo!


Pretty awesome level of talent on that list. Going to be a great race and congrats to the NORCAR crew. This many entries almost two months out is really a testament to the quality of events you guys run. :thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*We are filled!!!!!!!*

109 paid entries (pit spots taken) out of 100 

Paid Entries:
Orlando Ledesma
Brandon Lessner
Ray K.
Jeremy Gullo
Manuel Flores
Gene White
Mark Tiamson
Juwan Hunter
Will Jossens
Ron Ferguson
Daniel Pawling
Brad Mergy
Lee Harp
Joe Trandell
Mel Parsons
Robbie Dodge
Shawn Hensley
Matt Ward
Scott Hartman
Denney Barlage
*Terry Rott
*Chuck L.
*Ken Miller
*Dwight Smith
*Ron Schuur
*Bill Jeric
Rick Vessell
Jason Schreffler
*Brad Johnson
*TJ Bradley
*Rob Michael
*Ray Darroch
*Austin Harrison
*Jimmy Morris
*Roberto Falcon
Kevin Hebert
Dave Locke
"Chicky"
Alex Kubilus
Mike Clark 
"EA"
L. Fairtrace
Jari Taskila
M. Abey
Danny Jenkins
Arvin Nano
TQ Racing "Ralph"
John Choi
Geoff Ferron
Travis Surridge
Jerry Perez
Mike Peterson
Robert Brandon
Johnny Lee
Sean Bushnell
T.Williams
Thomas "Teach" Keiser
"Dumper"
Chris Hillier
Al Sodano
Skip Starky
James Piersol
Micheal Gee
Daniel Otterbach
Caswell
Bill Sydor
Brent Klingforth
Snowy
Karl Hoffmeister
Steve Dunn
Ron "white yoga pants" Goetter
Joe Klaboowski
Steve Radecky
Steve Schuttenberg
Bobby Hunter
Tony (slim)
Mike Buca
Wayne Gerber
Sam Isaacs
Willie and Julie Thomas
Andrew Hardman
Myron Kinnard
Todd Bigelow
Marty Miller
Michael Jones
Mike Pizzuti
Michael Skeen
Robert "dirty" Dirla
Adam Hutchison
Josh Nessel
Adam Buchholtz
Alston Kelso
Ron Mick
Dave Berry
Joseph Roach
Mike Haynes
Brian Wedge
Jim Wu
Robert "Roberto" Shuchman
Eric Lee
Fabio Evengelista
Shawn Rayfield
Brad Dale
Ron Westkamp
Fred Kellner
Adam Brown
Michael Hanulec
Chuck Mackin (first entry!!)

If you paid and are not on the list please let me know

I also updated the first post for the classes 

The classes will be:

1/12 17.5 blinky
1/12 13.5 blinky***
1/12 mod
TC 17.5 blinky
TC 13.5 blinky***
TC mod
VTA 25.5 blinky
WGT 13.5 blinky
F1 21.5 blinky

Track class:
***USGT 21.5 Blinky

*** = must have 8 pre entries to run class


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks Wayne and the Gate crew for setting up what undoubtedly will be another phenomenal Halloween Classic. Even with the Hasselhoff poster and the man trough missing for a few years now, this event hasn't diminished one bit. 

The Midwest Grand Slam series is proud to be a part of the Halloween Classic. We appreciate the Gate hosting our opening stop on the series again this year. 

Ken Miller, John Peoples and I have been working on changes to the best 3 of 5 series that we hope will add to its popularity. Please stay tuned in on RC Tech, Hobbytalk and Facebook for soon to be upcoming announcements.

-Sean


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

*Practice Hours for this weekend:*
Saturday 9 - 9
Sunday 9 - Midnight
Monday 9 - 6

*Cost:* $15 per day


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

As someone asked on our HC thread on RCTech, we have not updated our AMB decoder box. Thus, older MRT transponders will work. The latest AMB transponders (non-hybrid) will NOT work.


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Any idea on a heat order ? I am planning on running F1 and usgt and if there is enough distance between them Vta also.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Piz said:


> Any idea on a heat order ? I am planning on running F1 and usgt and if there is enough distance between them Vta also.


Oh. those three are back to back..


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Is it time for this race yet?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Nope. However, there IS open practice all next weekend!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Yeah I know. I am not sure if I can make it or not. Possibly one of the days, but not both.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Confirmed. I'll be there all day Saturday Adam. Try to make it down bro!


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

A month from now I will have already crashed in the sweeper during practice, ruining my car for the main I missed making anyway. "The Gate; where your hopes and dreams meet failure and ridicule." :thumbsup:

-Sean


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

so anyone else gettin excited yet???


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

jgullo53 said:


> so anyone else gettin excited yet???


Most of the Gate folks aren't allowed within 500 feet of a school because of their "excitement"...

-Sean


----------



## Street Sweeper (Feb 8, 2013)

*Speaking of Schools and 500ft*

Yeah it's cause we may just get this exicted!










This is a picture taken from inside of a school bus after the car rear ended the bus.....

Luckily everyone was ok, thankfully it wasn't my car, But..... I do know the owner.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Hustler said:


> Most of the Gate folks aren't allowed within 500 feet of a school because of their "excitement"...
> 
> -Sean


Leave Radecky alone.......


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

haha thats awesome! hopefully my VTA doesnt end up like that car does lol...


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Street Sweeper said:


> Yeah it's cause we may just get this exicted!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marshall! Go low in the sweeper! Go low in the sweeper!

-Sean


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Hustler said:


> Marshall! Go low in the sweeper! Go low in the sweeper!
> 
> -Sean


Oh great Flipse is going to be there......we need more sand buckets...


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

FYI-

1. I would like to make sure that we hear Morrissey's greatest or the Smiths hits for at least 20-30 hours over that weekend. I will ask Mike McBride to handle that. 

2. Do not let Chicky have any control over the heat, untill round 2-3 when I will need the extra grip, then I am on board. 

3. Seaball has requested that my name be changed to "Brett Chong"
I have no idea why??

That is all. Thanks for your time, and enjoy the rest of your day.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This is the week!! The best come to Brunswick, Ohio.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

old_dude said:


> This is the week!! The best come to Brunswick, Ohio.


... and a few of the rest of us.

-Sean


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Wish I was racing, alas...I am too late


----------



## 440OnRoad (Sep 20, 2011)

Looking forward to this weekend!! You can always count on a good show at The Gate!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

440OnRoad said:


> You can always count on a good show at The Gate!!!:thumbsup:


It wasn't always the SHOW that you'd been expecting, but always entertaining...

-Sean


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

440OnRoad said:


> You can always count on a good show at The Gate!!!:thumbsup:


Not including white linen pants.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> Not including white linen pants.


...and here's just the shirt to go with said pants. Going to be available at the Halloween Classic for a meager $15. Get ya some!

-Sean


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

So I just installed a HW 1S speedo in my 1/12th to find out I need the program card and software to set in blinky mode. Will anybody be at the track Friday that could set me up in blinky?
Thanks


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

RICOTHOMAS said:


> So I just installed a HW 1S speedo in my 1/12th to find out I need the program card and software to set in blinky mode. Will anybody be at the track Friday that could set me up in blinky?
> Thanks


Yep... but it will cost you....


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I guess that is my cue.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wayne, how much are the different lipo sacks at the track?


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Thanks Wayne, I am sure it will cost me a bunch

Be careful asking Wayne anything about sacks!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Lessen said:


> Wayne, how much are the different lipo sacks at the track?


Brap Palmer will not be there till later today with the Pardus sacks.
Bill Jeric will have his there this morning.

Bad news, I have no idea on pricing...


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

alrighty. Thanks anyways.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

Place is packed!!!


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

if anyone has a set of TC springs( running a HB Cyclone TC) i could use for the weekend please lemme know forgot all my parts at home, home is 170 miles away haha, thanks!!!


----------



## RICOTHOMAS (Feb 10, 2004)

Awesome job guys.
Facility is top notch.
Races ran smooth as silk
John was FABULOUS announcing
Competition was fierce
Days were long
Food was great
Coffee was hot

Well done race.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Wow!*

First, thanks to all the racers of not creating any drama, that I heard of. Also thanks for making me realize I have so much more work to do to be fast. The competition at all levels was insane. 

John P really kept the show going, he deserves a ton of props. 

Thanks to the Midwest Grand Slam organizers for holding the kick off race at the gate.

And finally, the entire gate crew. Since MSI closed I have been traveling there as much as I could. Every time I have felt welcome there and felt like part of the "family". The changes and updates they have done there in the past year, mainly last couple months, are just amazing. The whole NORCAR gang and volunteers really made this event run perfect. The Grand Slam series should be honored to be allowed to be able to link the series at a long standing tradition that only seems to be getting bigger again. 

Thanks again!


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Two thumbs up to the entire Norcar crew for, yet another outstanding job putting on this traditional "Halloween Classic" race. When I walked in the front doors, my mouth just dropped open. The walls were repainted, external boards around the track repainted, floors spotless, and even the restrooms were super clean. Roughly 109 racers attended and there was 24 or 25 heats per round. Wall to wall racers, and I mean quality racers. For me, it was really great to see racers I haven't seen in many many years. They even had two projection screens on the walls for all to see the live racing action. Special thanks to John for calling all the races.........all weekend long. Don't know where he gets his energy from, but did an outstanding job!! As usual, the food was great and so were the prices. I can't get over how much fun I had and of course, very little sleep. But then again, that's what we all do at these type of races at this level. We should all feel very greatful and fortunate that we have a race facility of this calaber, like the Gate to come and race at.


----------



## Mike Peterson (Mar 28, 2005)

Another Halloween Classic in the books! What a great event, Congratulations to all the winners. Special thanks to the crew at NORCAR at the Gate for a fantastic event! Special thanks to Franchise Racing Products team drivers, Adam Bucholtz, Shawn Rayfield, Josh Nessel, Shawn Bushnell, Alston Kelso, and Todd Bigalow. Also Special thanks to Steve Dunn from Pro One R/C Tires for hooking us up with a great product! Looking forward to round 2! At this year’s Cleveland Indoor Champs!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

All I have to say is a big thanks to everyone and I'm really tired.


----------



## Hustler (Feb 1, 2004)

Great job, Chuck. The NORCAR crew pulled it off again and I think this was the best Classic yet. :thumbsup: Get some rest. You guys deserve it. See you all at the Champs!

-Sean


----------



## regets ama (Feb 7, 2010)

*finals*

results posted anywhere?


----------



## FrankNitti (Jan 25, 2012)

regets ama said:


> results posted anywhere?


 :thumbsup: http://api.viglink.com/api/click?fo...ween/_mains/&jsonp=vglnk_jsonp_13830473000946


----------

